# Fixed VS Mechanical



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

So, I have drawn a Wyoming unit 45 elk tag type 1. BUT, I plan on archery hunting. I have always used G5 Strikers and have like them so far. BUT, this last year i messed with the Grim Reaper expandables. I liked how they flew and how well they did out at distance past 50-60 yards. So, my question is, how many of you use expandables on elk and how have they done? Any of you used grim reaper on elk? Last year Hawkeye had his wasatch archery elk tag that I helped on, and he used an expandable. The elk went 200 yards and tipped over in sight on the hill side. What have you guys seen?

Thanks, Landon


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

You either love them or hate them. I have yet to meet anyone who is impartial to either. Like everyone else, I've heard horror stories about the mechanical head failures. Not one of those stories has come first-hand from anyone I know and trust. Most friends of mine who hunt use mechanical heads and come home with just as many animals as when they used fixed. If you can place the shot, you can kill the elk. 

That got long and rambley... I guess what I'm trying to say is if you can shoot accurately I really don't think it will matter which one you choose. 

Congrats on the tag, by the way!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

I personally prefer fixed head blades. I just cant afford for there to be a single issue with a mechanical head. Im always stressing over whether the mechanical got some water in it and is now going to get a little rusty, or whether taking it in or out of the quiver will cause one to deploy or get stuck and not deploy, etc. 

There are enough other things for me to worry about with increasing my odds while hunting than whether there is a % chance of the head screwing up. 

I prefer Shuttle Ts or Slick Trick Standards. They both fly just like my field points and are very reliable.

My .02


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I think it really matters on preference. Although the argument is whether or not a mechanical will deploy is really just speculation that it won't. I do think there is merit in the fact that a loss of impact energy, or forward momentum, is decreased the farther out the target is and will greatly affect the performance of any  broadhead, especially a mechanical. Also, the performance of anybroadhead is compromised if it hits a large front leg bone with less then good penetration.

My preference is expandables (Swhacker) on deer size animals and a fixed such as VPA, Wac' em, or G5 Montec for elk size animals.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I've killed Elk, Deer and Turkey using Mechanical. I've killed Elk, Deer and Antelope using fixed. The only failures I have experienced was with a replaceable blade (fixed). The blades kept coming out in the quiver and once or twice in the animal. To me, dead is dead. Hit em in the boiler room and they will go down. Currently I am using a re-sharpen-able fixed head. I prefer the "looks" of the head. (I am into ascetics).;-)


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have used both over the years. Im currently shooting Grim Reapers. They shoot great close and over distance. They are very capable of killing elk and hogs. Shot placement is always critical when archery hunting. My experience with modern expandables has been great. My Grim Reapers have bailed me out on couple of marginal shots and there is a reason their slogan is "watch em drop!" Good luck in your search and on your hunts!


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

g5 montecs!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

For years I shot nothing but Magnus Stingers. Great heads, they fly perfectly. That said, the past 2 years I have been playing with the G5 Montecs & the G5 T3 expandable. They both fly true as you can wish for. It's early, so go out & buy some of each that you're considering & practice with all of them at every distance you're anticipating shooting an elk at & go with the one that gives you the best overall performance out of your set-up. It's expensive to test too many, but if you have to fling one 70 yards at a 340 bull, it's probably worth it.


----------



## Besst61 (May 20, 2014)

You should look in to ramcats!!! They do wonders on anything you shoot. Shot a elk with them last year and left massive entry and exit holes. Don't have to tune Em in very much if any at all. If you don't get a clean pass through the blades will pivot and cut backwards. Since they have a cutting edge on each side.


----------

